# Outback Stabilizers



## North East Traveler (Feb 18, 2008)

I have an 04 28rss that is in need of a new stabilizer . Who makes them and do I have to go to a dealer to order one


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

CW Stabilizer Jacks

Mine install with 4 bolts connecting the jack to the frame, seem like you could do it yourself.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Im sure you can get them elswhere but I got mine from Keystone. Super easy to install. Just remove bolts/screws and replace.


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

harbor freight has them for 19.99 plus 8 shipping each....everywhere I tried you needed to buy a pair...just bent up one so only needed one. it works good the threads and thus the speed is finer meaning slower to lower and raise ...more turns required.
an option
Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

North East Traveler said:


> I have an 04 28rss that is in need of a new stabilizer . Who makes them and do I have to go to a dealer to order one


I have three you can have....just pay shipping.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I have an 04 28rss that is in need of a new stabilizer . Who makes them and do I have to go to a dealer to order one


I have three you can have....just pay shipping.
[/quote]

This is what makes OUTBACKERS awsome.







Oregon camper, you ever make it south to Santa Cruz, you got a place to park.


----------

